# YeahGeek website all weird.



## GaaraPrime (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi,

Can you guys check whether YeahGeek website is opening properly?

http://www.yeahgeek.com/

Since last week, mine's opening like this no matter what I do...







I've been thinking of placing my Gateway order, but due to this, I haven't been able to do.

I've tried disabling adblock, tried to open it in chrome and even internet explorer, and it always opens up like this.

Does that happen to you too?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 26, 2015)

Nope, it must be something on your end. Everything is working fine with me.


----------



## Dragaan (Mar 26, 2015)

it's just not loading properly: try a different browser, keep refreshing, etc etc


----------



## 4ur0r (Mar 26, 2015)

Clean cache.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 26, 2015)

They charge for "installing" roms...pathetic.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 26, 2015)

Nope.  Tried everything.  Cleaned cache of Firefox/Chrome, clean internet explorer.  Could it be my firewall?  I highly doubt it.

It could be my ISP coz since last week, I've been having these a lot whenever I visit some sites...






For some sites, I have to ALWAYS VERIFY and it will give temporary access.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 26, 2015)

Its most likely your ISP, try ordering at your friends or something


----------



## Dragaan (Mar 26, 2015)

maybe try accessing it with a proxy like tunnelbear and see if the issue persists


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 26, 2015)

Alright, I spoke with the guys at my ISP.  They checked at their end and all the websites, gateway-3ds, playmods.co.uk and yeahgeek were all working properly and without any one of them asking for Security Question.

My ISP suggested me to do something.  He asked me to try and open all three websites on my smartphone, and I did.  All three websites opened up perfectly without any problems and without any security question.

Even YeahGeek opened properly on my smartphone (Galaxy S3).

So that obviously rules out my ISP and my wifi router.  The problem is somewhere on my PC.  It's not the browser coz I checked on Firefox, Chrome, and IE, and it gives the same error/security question bullshit.

I have ESET Smart Security v7 (antivirus and firewall), and Windows 8.1.

What could be causing this all of a sudden?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 26, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Nope. Tried everything. Cleaned cache of Firefox/Chrome, clean internet explorer. Could it be my firewall? I highly doubt it.
> 
> It could be my ISP coz since last week, I've been having these a lot whenever I visit some sites...
> 
> ...


 
Security question???!

You look very virused.
Why don't you run Malwarebytes Anti-Malware?


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 26, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Security question???!
> 
> You look very virused.
> Why don't you run Malwarebytes Anti-Malware?


 
Something that ESET Smart Security won't catch?  Highly doubt it.

Nonetheless, I am running Malwaybytes.  Let's see


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 26, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Something that ESET Smart Security won't catch? Highly doubt it.
> 
> Nonetheless, I am running Malwaybytes. Let's see


 
Yes, nothing is perfect, not even ESET. (For sure, that is the rule of life)


----------

